# 180 Process(?)



## lady17 (Nov 8, 2012)

I am looking for information on the process for the 180 and I can't seem to find it in the forums, even though I saw it at one time.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

Try this link

Print Page - 180 degree list


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

Heres another 
The Healing Heart: The 180

Michele Weiner-Davis, M.S.W.


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

Unfortunately this strategy doesn't seem to be about dealing with why your spouse decided to have an affair in the first place - because someone else became more attractive than you!
If you want your spouse back, focus on creating attraction again.


----------

